# EMS Acronyms



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2004)

Starting with the A's:

* ABC - Airway, Bury 'em, Call the florist (If you don't do the first, you WILL be doing the other two)

* ABC - Airway, Billing, Collections

* ADASTW - Arrived Dead And Stayed That Way

* AHF - Acute Hissy Fit

* AMF-YOYO - Adios Mother F*****, You're On Your Own

* AQR - Ain't Quite Right

* ART - Assuming Room Temperature


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 16, 2004)

Skipping to the F's:

FDGB - Fall Down Go Boom

Chimp


----------



## ResTech (Jun 16, 2004)

ABC's - Airway, Breathing, Cancel ALS

FUBAR - F***ed Up Beyond Recognition

DRT - Dead Right There


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2004)

Next, the B's and C's:

* BART - Body Assuming Room Temperature

* BMW - B****, Moan, Whine

* CATS - Cut All To S***

* CC - Cancel Christmas

* CCFCCP - Coo Coo For Cocoa Puffs

* CHAOS - Chief Has Arrived On Scene

* CPR - Can't Possibly Recover

* CPR - Check Pockets and Run

* CTD - Circling The Drain


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jun 16, 2004)

UBFL: Un-be-f*&%ing-lievable

GOMER - Get Out Of My Emergency Room


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 17, 2004)

* ALS - Absolute Loss of Sense

* DFO - Done Fell Out

* DILLIGAF - Do I Look Like I Give A F***

* DOB - Dead On Bed

* DOG - Dead On Ground

* DND - Darn Near Dead

* DPS - Dumb Parent Syndrome

* DRTY - Dead Right There...Yesterday

* DWPA - Dead With Paramedic Assistance

* EMS - Early Morning Shuttle

* EMS - Earn Money Sleeping

* EMS - Extra Marital Sex

* EMT - Empty Minded Troll

* EMT - Every Menial Task

* EMT - Eggcrate Mattress Technician

* EMT - Extraordinary Masochistic Tendencies

* EMT - Emergency Medical Taxi

* EMT - Extra Man on Truck


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2004)

* FDSTW - Found Dead Stayed That Way

* FOGD - Found On Ground Dead

* FTD - Fixin' To Die

* FUB - Found Under Bridge

* FUC - Found Under Car

* GMC - Groan, Moan, Complain

* GRAHOB - Grim Reaper At Head Of Bed

* HIBGIA - Had It Before, Got It Again

* HVLT - High Velocity Lead Therapy


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2004)

* KISS - Keep It Simple, Stupid

* LOLFDGB - Little Old Lady Fall Down, Go Boom

* LOLFOL - Little Old Lady Fell On Floor

* LOLLOL - Little Old Lady Laying On Linoleum

* LOLINAD - Little Old Lady In No Apparent Distress

* MAD - Met At Door

* MARS - Met At Road with Suitcase

* MUH - Messed Up Heart


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2004)

* NLPR - No Longer Playing Records

* PBAB - Pine Box At Bedside

* PBS - Pretty Bad Shape

* PCL - Pre Code Looking

* PEFYC - Pre Extricated For Your Convenience (through the windshield)

* PPA - Practicing Professional Alcoholic

* PSO - Passed Smooth Out

* PUHA - Pick Up, Haul ***

* RTC - Ready To Croak

* SIO - Sleeping It Off

* SPW - Sucking Pond Water


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2004)

* TADB - Temporarily Animated Dead Body

* TBC - Total Body Crunch

* TLC - Tube, Lavage, Charcoal

* TLC - Thorazine, Lorazepam, Compazine

* TMB - Too Many Birthdays

* TSL - Too Stupid to Live

* WABC - Wallet, Airway, Breathing, Circulation

* WADAO - Weak And Dizzy All Over

* WUD - Woke Up Dead


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2004)

* BOHICA - Bend Over, Here It Comes Again

* ODTAA - One D*** Thing After Another

* NPS - New Parent Syndrome

* SNAFU - Situation Normal, All F***** Up

* TARFU - Things Are Really F***** Up


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2004)

These are great.  I'm out of the EMS loop.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2004)

* ABC - Ambulate Before Carry

* OFD - Obviously F****** Dead


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought FUBAR was "****ed Up Beyond All Repair" (which is equally appropriate).

Here are some good definitions from JEMS:
Words That Should Be in the EMS Dictionary But Aren't

*JACOBS syndrome (Just A Couple Of BeerS):* acronym. A syndrome in which the patient, despite apparent intoxication, will admit to only two beers. 

*LOL:* acronym. Lonely old lady. Used to describe an elderly female patient who just wants to chat en route to the hospital, and the first thing she says upon arrival in the ED is, “What's for lunch today?" 

*Spoozing:* adj. Used to describe a condition in which you have a combination arterial (spurting) and venous (oozing) bleed. 

*Smashing pumpkins:* n. Originally used to describe rock climbers who take a grounder fall to their head without a helmet, but more recently applied to any participant of an extreme sport who accomplishes the same type of impact. (Term taken from the name of a popular American rock group).

*Atrial flubberation:* n. Supraventricular rhythm that fluctuates between atrial fibrillation and flutter. In the past, this rhythm was referred to as "fib/flutter." 

*Manikin-American:* n. The politically correct term to refer to a dummy used for CPR practice.

*Drama alert:* n. Any minor complaint that is exacerbated by numerous family members/friends believing it to be life-threatening (aka the infamous stubbed toe call). Usually results in having a hysterical patient on your hands. 

*Organ donor:* n. A motorcyclist who rides without wearing a helmet.

*Donor-cycle:* n. Any combination of motorcycle and rider in which the motorcycle has an engine larger and/or more powerful than the rider's brain. 

*Insuranceitis:* n. A condition that develops following an MVC in which there is no damage to the involved vehicles, but at least two people complain of neck pain. Clear the call as insuranceitis, BS performed.

*Slot Shock:* n. A cardiac condition that results from spending too many hours sitting and playing the slot machine without food and too much to drink. The resulting syncope from acute hypoperfusion occurs immediately after the victim stands up to go to the restroom. 

*Air bag:* n. A child riding in a car’s front seat on someone’s lap. 

*Code 3 hypnosis:* n. A distortion of all reality in which an emergency vehicle approaches an unsuspecting driver, causing a lack in common judgment and producing a failure to move to the right to allow said emergency vehicle to pass, creating a subsequent barrier for the EMS personnel to proceed around on their run.

*O.D.—Oblivious Driver:* n. The driver in front of you who doesn't, or pretends not to, see or hear the big box with flashing lights and yelping siren approaching from behind them. 

*I.D.—Ignorant Driver:* n. The driver who stops their car right in front of the ambulance bay driveway as soon as they see or hear the big box with flashing lights and siren. 

*STEM:* n. A coworker who obviously possesses only the rudimentary brain functions necessary to sustain life. They are state-certified and nationally registered but you can never figure out how they make it to work and keep from getting killed in 24 hours. Usage: That guy's a real STEM! Synonym: Air Thief. 

*Drunkicidal:* adj. Used to describe a patient whose desire to kill himself goes away as the EtOH level falls.

*Incarceritis:* n. Any complaint that mysteriously presents when the patient discovers they're about to be in custody.

*Miranda angina:* n. Chest pain (or other complaint) generally precipitated by the likelihood of patient's imminent placement into custody. Also associated with acute allergy to handcuffs. Give care per your local protocols as for other kinds of chest pain. Anticipate post-discharge follow-up care in a long-term facility.

*Tachylordy:* n. A serious patient condition categorized by rapid (greater than 100 lordys/min) and repeated calls for intervention by a higher power. Can result in headache and shortness of breath. "Ohhhhh lordy, lordy, lordy, lordy, lordy, lordy." [Related: Bradylordy: n. A serious condition categorized by exceedingly slow (less than 40 lordys/min) and often loud calls for intervention by a higher power. "OHHHHHH looorrrrdddyy, looooorrrrrrddddyyyyy!!!!!!"] 

*Mister Gadget:* n. The EMT/paramedic/firefighter who just happens to own every piece of EMT/fire-related gadgetry available from Gall's catalogue. Mister Gadget can be beneficial in a multi-jurisdictional/multi-problematic event because he does possess all the equipment that would be necessary to run the Incident Command from his POV. 

*LOLFDGB (Little Old Lady-Fall Down Go Boom):* n. Typical EMS call to a nursing home.

*Smurf:* n. A patient exhibiting obvious cyanosis.

*Dyspatcher:* The voice on the radio responsible for crossed trucks, inaccurate information and addresses, etc. (It’s all in fun.)

*DWPA (Died with Paramedic Assistance):* n. Used to describe those patients who, in spite of our best efforts, gallons of drugs and lots of joules, go ahead and die anyway. Haven't they heard of the miracles of modern EMS?

*MAGGOT:* n. An acronym meaning "Medically Able to Go Get Other Transportation." 

*CPR (Chest Play Recreation):* n. An activity that combines mouth-to-mouth "recreation" and chest massage. 

*Nebulous-izer:* n. A patient who recites their life history and won't come to the point when we just ask a simple yes/no question. 

*Circling the Drain:* v.  Used when one is on the way out, but just hasn’t gone down yet.  Can be used interchangeably with “ agonal,” “ PEA” and other words describing “ near the end” scenarios.

*GDRS adj. Gonna Die Real Soon*. Usually used for patients with a sudden illness or injury that will take them to their maker, despite any actions of EMS or hospital professionals.

*ECU n. Eternal Care Unit*. Where a patient goes after they die.

*T.I.S. (transient illness syndrome)* n. This occurs when your frequent flier patient’s illness changes several times en route to the ED. Tends to occur around the first of the month and full moons.

*Ambuslap* (am-bew-slap) n. The annoying habit of police officers, firefighters or other personnel who, after you’ve loaded the patient and cot in the rig, will helpfully close the rear door of the ambulance and slap it twice to let whoever is driving know that it’s OK to pull out. (Of course, the driver of the rig is either listening to dispatch or what’s going on in the back and rarely, if ever, can hear/feel the two slaps.)

*Yabberious Radious* (yab-air-e-us ray-de-us) n. The “Greek” EMS term for the person that simply cannot live without being heard via field communications devices (i.e., portable radios, mobile radios or a two-way phone direct connect. Usually, this person carries all of these at once). 

*Obsculate* (OB-skyoo-layt) v. To obtain a blood pressure by simply observing the patient ("um … 126/80); method used by prehospital personnel who have forgotten why they are doing what they do.

*bluid* (BLOO-id) n. a combination of blood and fluid (as in CSF) observed in the ears in head injuries.

*ambudextrous* (am-bu-DEX-trus) adj. having the rare ability to operate a bag-valve mask while using only one hand (not to be confused with ambidextrose, a syrupy medication that can be injected using either hand).

*Low-carb:* adj. Describes a patient who has a blood sugar of 60 mg/dL or less.

*HONDA:* acronym. Hypertensive, Obese, Non-compliant, Diabetic Adult.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! :lol:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2004)

DFO - Done Fell Out

EMD - Early Morning Discovery (woke up dead)

TVR - CPR performed on television, usually involves improper technique and miraculous results.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

ABC - Ambulance Before Cruiser (at least, from PD point of view)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

B.L.E.V.E - Blast Levels Everything, Volunteers Everywhere


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

ACR- Another Court Report

AIDS - Ambulance Induced Divorce Syndrome

ALS- Another Life Saved

ALS - Another Life Stilled

ALS - Ain't Liftin' S***

BLS- Bring Long Splints

BLS - Be Liftin' ****

BVM- Big Vomit Magnet

DCAP-BTLS - Disheartened Crazy Ambulance Paramedic Broke Trainees Lumbar Spine

EMS- Every Min Sucks

EMT- Emergency Moron Tech

EMT-D – Every Menial Task Dips***

EMT-P – Every Menial Task w/Privileges 

ETI – Enough Talking, Insert

NREMT- Never Remembered Every Menial Task

NREMT-B - Never Really Exciting, Maybe Trucking's Better

OPQRST - Omniscient Paramedic Quickly Reinserted Shifted Tube

SAMPLE - Summoned Ambulance, My Prescription Lapsed Earlier


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2004)

POBIGTU - Pull over bob i'm gonna throw up


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 30, 2004)

"Whisky Tango" (WT) for White trash...


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2004)

EMS      : Eat More Snacks

EMS      : Every Marriage Suffers

EMS      : Eat More S**t - if you always eat at Fast Food Joints

EMS      : Earn Money Suffering

ALSOB  : Alcohol Like Substance On Breath

GOMA   : Get out of my ambulance

GOMER  : Get out of my E.R.

SPODA  : stuff that ain't spoda be there

MUH      : messed up heart

PBS       : pretty bad shape 

PCL       : pre-code looking

HIBGIA  : had it before, got it again

FLB        : Funny Little Beat - Term used by mostly non-ACLS-Qualified individuals to define something they do not recognize on the monitor (a-fib, multifocal PVC's, motion artifact)


----------



## MassMedic1052 (Dec 28, 2004)

Okay There were so many of those terms.....I am going to mention a few that I know some maybe repeated and I am sorry but here it goes......

*PUD- Pushing Up Daisies

*ART- Assuming Room Temperature

*ABC- Ambulate before carry

*EDP- Emotionally Disturbed person

*DWE- Driving while Elderly

*PITA- Pain In The ***

*DBPA- Death By Paramedic Assistance

*LPN- Little pretend nurse 


Okay I'm drawing a blank  that's it for now.

Be safe
MassMedic1052


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MassMedic1052_@Dec 28 2004, 01:39 PM
> * *DWE- Driving while Elderly
> 
> *PITA- Pain In The *** *


 Two of my favorite terms, used often in my everyday life.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 28, 2004)

ok..so I have broke out my index cards.  Got them all I think...

Boy oh Boy (insert happy dance with hand clapping here) - I will be so FAR AHEAD on the vocab part when I start class next month...

THANKS GUYS!!!!!!!


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Luno (Dec 28, 2004)

LPN - Little Pretend Nurse

hehehe, that's great, it's probably more PC than what we used to call them "*** wipes" after the nature of their job........


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Jul 24 2004, 02:20 AM
> * POBIGTU - Pull over bob i'm gonna throw up *


 HAHAHA, that's so me - except it's POMIGTU - Pull over MATT I'm gonna throw up.    Not usually Matt's fault (if it gets too hot in the back I get nauseous) but sometimes he does it just to f' with my head!  PUNK.  That's what I get for riding with a 21 year old who still thinks he's in his frat house.


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Dec 29 2004, 04:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Dec 29 2004, 04:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Blueeighty8_@Jul 24 2004, 02:20 AM
> * POBIGTU - Pull over bob i'm gonna throw up *


HAHAHA, that's so me - except it's POMIGTU - Pull over MATT I'm gonna throw up.    Not usually Matt's fault (if it gets too hot in the back I get nauseous) but sometimes he does it just to f' with my head!  PUNK.  That's what I get for riding with a 21 year old who still thinks he's in his frat house. [/b][/quote]
 Reminds me of MY partner - WhackerDude, no wait I mean PARescueEMT

Oh, and is Empty Minded Twit on the list????


----------



## Phridae (Dec 30, 2004)

SOSDD-Same Old S***, Different Day. (my motto)   

GGC- Grandma Good Cookie (around here that what we all the elderly that accidently hit there lifeline buttons) 

Not an acronym, but when someone has taken a fall, we they have have gravity poisoning. Or had a sudden bout with gravity.  

When someone jumps from a plane and their parachute doesnt depoy, they dont die from a fall. Its the sudden stop that gets them.  Heh...


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 29, 2005)

rescuecpt -

those were quite entertaining!!! LMAO!!!!

Thanks for sharing.  I will have to share those with some of my class mates.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Dec 30 2004, 06:26 AM
> * When someone jumps from a plane and their parachute doesnt depoy, they dont die from a fall. Its the sudden stop that gets them.  Heh... *


 Deceleration Trauma

Cement Poisoning

Radical Vertical Adjustment


----------



## Jon (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jan 30 2005, 12:30 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jan 30 2005, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Dec 30 2004, 06:26 AM
> * When someone jumps from a plane and their parachute doesnt depoy, they dont die from a fall. Its the sudden stop that gets them. Heh... *


Deceleration Trauma

Cement Poisoning

Radical Vertical Adjustment [/b][/quote]
 GSW to head:

intracranial lead posining


Jon


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

Heard this from someone in Home Depot yesterday with friends in EMS:

"LOL-Squared" - Little Ol' Lady, Lying on Linoleum

Horrible!


Jon


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 1 2005, 09:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 1 2005, 09:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GSW to head:

intracranial lead posining


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Or a Trans-occipital implant

Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone know all acronyms for the ambulance companies?

AMR - 
  Aint My Responsibility

Care -
  Cant Always Remember Everything

Star - 
  Scary Taking a Ride

- Did I miss any?



*No offense to anyone who works for these companies! I will be working for one of them very soon.


----------



## FD652 (Apr 26, 2009)

MEDIC.....My Education Did Not Include Carrying


----------

